# toxicity of cut ragwort



## sywell (17 June 2017)

When a paddock is topped at what rate does the ragwort loses its toxicity?


----------



## Pinkvboots (17 June 2017)

I was under the impression it's just as poisonous dry and more dangerous as horses are more likely to eat it in that form,I would clear the field of it before putting horses on it not worth the risk.


----------



## JillA (17 June 2017)

sywell said:



			When a paddock is topped at what rate does the ragwort loses its toxicity?
		
Click to expand...

When it has totally degraded. I have a single plant under a fence that was sprayed a fortnight ago and while the leaves have curled up and died, it is a long way from rotting down.


----------



## popsdosh (17 June 2017)

sywell said:



			When a paddock is topped at what rate does the ragwort loses its toxicity?
		
Click to expand...

Straight answer it doesnt and the concentration is greater as it dries. It is only safe when not visible anymore due to decay. Live ragwort is actually safer than topped as they will not eat fresh unless desperate.


----------

